# NJ Zoysia Sod?



## sandyman720 (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get Zoysia Sod in NJ or close to NJ?


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen Zoysia sod- it was always done with the little plugs that you put in every 6" o.c. or so.


----------



## sandyman720 (May 30, 2007)

There are numerous sod farms in MD, VA, NC, SC, GA, and FL that have Zoysia sod (not plugs). Just not in NJ. I think I am going to have to make a trip!


----------



## aztlanlc (Nov 1, 2007)

Can I ask you why you need zoysia grass.
Most of the reason is not used north is because the way it turns with cold.


----------

